# Zine chelate dangerous???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hallo guys! My little boy is 3 years and two months old and weight about 6.6 pounds. Today we started to mix the orijen regional red kibble with his old kibble. The thing is orijen regional red contain 100 mg zinc chelate in it so I am wondering is this safe for my little boy? Need advise please!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zinc is an essential mineral and 'chelate' just means that the zinc has been combined with organic molecules to improve absorption (because supplements on their own can be hard for the body to use). 

A dog food wouldn't be adding a mineral in unsafe doses, especially not a high quality food like Orijen. This is a trustworthy brand voted 5 stars by most places like Dog Food Advisor so there's no need to worry at all.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I doubt that's it dangerous because it's a very high quality kibble. Especially if the dog is doing well on the kibble. 
You could email the company if you have any concerns/questions.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all: congrats to you on READING the label!!! Second, I doubt that this is dangerous. You could google this ingredient so you know what it does? That way you would know WHY it is added?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I google it already some of the reviews telling is ok but the other ones are telling it is dangerous if the amount is too much. This is the reason why I want to have some advise from you guys!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I doubt it be too high. 
Maybe email the company and/or ask your vet if theirs a "recommended" amount for certain sizes of dogs. 
Does this same brand sell something similar for "small breeds" if they do you can check that amount and see of its different or the same and by how much.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> I google it already some of the reviews telling is ok but the other ones are telling it is dangerous if the amount is too much. This is the reason why I want to have some advise from you guys!


Sure almost everything is dangerous in too large amounts, even vitamins and minerals. But why would a dog food (especially a high quality brand like Orijen) be putting dangerous doses of minerals in their food? It wouldn't make any sense. I'm sure they're putting just the right amount. 

The 100mg of zinc is per kg of food (not in each serving), as you can see here on the all about dog food website.

I also looked on many websites and they all say that a dog needs 120mg of zinc per kg of food consumed so the 100mg in Orijen is safe. It must have just been added to make up for what was lacking in the food naturally. 

Also the dangers of zinc poisoning that you may have read about online are caused by ingesting things like pennies that contain a lot of zinc (we're talking about thousands of mg in just one penny, for example). 

Hope this helps, you don't need to worry. Your chi is a lucky dog being fed a very good quality food.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes...while we don't feed kibble any more, I still consider Orijen to be the highest quality dog kibble on the market. I honestly wouldn't question it in such a well made, high quality brand as that.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you for all the advise guys! My Chi is doing great with his new orijen kibble! As the protein is higher in this kibble then he seem a bit more active than before. We also thinking of switch to raw food because they seem a lot more healthy than the kibble. Do you guys made your own raw food or buy the commercial ones like Big country raw? We are from Canada and it seem most of the people are choosing this for their fur babies.


----------

